# Pure Genius



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

I'd like to do a conversion with one of these
https://jalopnik.com/finally-an-electric-crate-motor-you-can-drop-into-your-1839168140


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I seen that the otherday as well Robert ..

If I was a bit younger I'd being doing "transplants" on all kinds of vehicles ..

Specifically for rideshare I'm always thinking the Ford Flex would be a perfect rideshare vehicle expect the MPG ..16 city ..23 hway ..terrible ! 


Get an older Flex 2015 ..throw two of those ev crate motors in and batterypack ..That would be a nice project (again just looking at rideshare perspective)


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Hm, that will fit in my 2000 Insight and replace the 66hp engine that is currently in there. :smiles:
But batteries are expensive and my gas engine is already paid for...


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

amazinghl said:


> Hm, that will fit in my 2000 Insight and replace the 66hp engine that is currently in there. :smiles:
> But batteries are expensive and my gas engine is already paid for...


This is the genius part of these conversations
Don't junk the car just the engine


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You could make a pretty neat 
mini bike with one of those!!!!!


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

This would kill a large part of new car sales. Expect regulations to disallow before kits become readily available.

You can basically take any old car, replace a failing drivetrain, and triple the gas mileage to boot!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Robert Larrison said:


> This is the genius part of these conversations
> Don't junk the car just the engine


The engine isn't a weak point if the oil change was done regularly and oil level was kept up. I recently worked on a couple of cars, they are both 15 year old. Engine and transmission both were working fine with over 140,000 miles. The rubber and plastic parts of the cars, not so much. Rubber bushings were oxidized and separated from their housing. Plastic radiator started to form cracks. Tires were rotted and form cracks even though thread is still good.


----------

